# Handling the wedding money



## Pablo74 (6 Jul 2009)

Hoping i am in the right forum.
My fiancee and I are getting married in Italy in Sept and i was just wondering what is the best way to handle our money when we head over there. 
I mean the wedding day will be paid for a month before hand so no worries there. What i mean is we will have about 15k saves in a joint account and will have alot more small payments to deal with. Should we just put it in a current account and draw from there with laser card or is there another or better way of doing this ?
Any help would be grateful.
Thanks


----------



## dubrov (6 Jul 2009)

There is no charge at all for withdrawing Euros from an Irish current account using an ATM in the Eurozone.

So yes, transfer what you need to a current account and use an ATM card. If ou have online banking you can just transfer the cash from your savings account to your current account as you need it.

Just double check with your bank that your card can be used abroad. Some of the older ones cannot.


----------



## emaol (7 Jul 2009)

And watch the maximum daily allowance for withdrawl. You may end up needing more than you can get out on any given day.


----------

